# String - BlueJ



## DLH526 (26. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

in  meiner knappen Freizeit habe ich mich mal an JavaKara und BlueJ probiert. Mit Kara komme ich soweit ganz gut zurecht, jedoch weiß ich zu BlueJ  bis jetzt nur wenige Dinge. Ich weiß z.B., wie ich mit "int" Zahlen addieren, etc., nun habe ich aber eine Frage zu dem Befehl(?) "String"
Wo kann ich diesen Anwenden und was wird dadurch erreicht?


Danke für Hilfe!


Liebe Grüße aus Frankfurt.


----------



## SlaterB (26. Okt 2008)

String ist kein Befehl, insofern wird das ganz schön schwierig,

kann man vorschlagen, in einem Lehrbuch die Grundlagen zu lesen?
z.B.
4 Der Umgang mit Zeichenketten
http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel7/javainsel_04_001.htm
und wahrscheinlich besser auch noch die Kapitel zuvor


----------



## Ark (26. Okt 2008)

1. Ich würde BlueJ sofort runterkicken.
2. String steht in diesem Zusammenhang wahrscheinlich kurz für java.lang.String.
3. Was ein solcher String (im Java-Sinne) kann und was ihn ausmacht, kannst du in der API-Dokumentation nachlesen.
4. Ein String ist (ganz allgemein) eine softwaretechnische Umsetzung dessen, was die theoretische Informatik Wort nennt.
5. Beachte SlaterBs Beitrag, er wird dir nützlich sein.
6. Noch Fragen?

Ark


----------



## DLH526 (26. Okt 2008)

Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe, ich werde mir das alles mal genau durchlesen.


LG


----------

